# sku and upc for inventory tracking and sales



## mlsalters77 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I have recently signed up to sell my shirts on amazon and as a part of the item upload process the site asks sor upc and sku information. what in the "hzell" do I need to create this. I figure it would be a good idea to have this to track my inventory but I am sure this is not just some crap you make up off the top of your head. so is there some kind of softwear or what?


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

We just started selling on Amazon too. We got a company prefix and barcodes from GS1 US BarCodes and eCom Home, home of the U.P.C. bar code


----------



## RainbowGirl (Apr 19, 2009)

I think you make up SKU, it's for your own tracking.


----------



## mlsalters77 (Nov 7, 2008)

Teeser said:


> We just started selling on Amazon too. We got a company prefix and barcodes from GS1 US BarCodes and eCom Home, home of the U.P.C. bar code


wow!! I spoke with GS1, that membership fee is EXPENSIVE! a bit more than i can afford right now. I am still waiting on apparel approval. how are sales going on amazon if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

RainbowGirl said:


> I think you make up SKU, it's for your own tracking.


You're right or Amazon will automatically assign a sku.


----------



## RainbowGirl (Apr 19, 2009)

And I believe there are places where you can get a barcode for like $10-$15. They come up in the ads when you search in google.


----------



## npwinder (Apr 25, 2009)

GS1 is the only place to get a UPC. The other places you *can* do it. However, at least with music Cds and companies like CDbaby.com it lists Cdbaby as the parent company and then has the owning record label/band as a subsidiary company. 

I'd imagine it'd be the same process with other products.


----------

